# awesome FH pics



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i took some damn good pics today.... my camera really sucks (2.3 megapixels) but i think these shots looks great

hes been in the tank for a month now and is damn sexy! His color really improved, he grew and got thicker, his flowerlines remain strong as hell, and his hump is improving everyday (gonna be pretty big when hes older)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

more


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hes sexy! his fins are really nice too


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

starting to get really aggressive too... will attack me through the side walls (wont bite my finger though :laugh: )


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

definitely got a nice flowerline. doin any mirror treatment to boost that hump?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Let him mature a little, I have a 1 1/2 year old kamfa that draws blood on every water change


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes!







This how Flowerhorns should look like. My compliments for a great looking flowerhorn with the matching personlaity


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great man.........


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

beautiful looking flowerhorn>dont mean to jump off the subject BUT are these guys really worth getting my lfs has babies for 3.99 a piece right now at about 2.5 inches long.Just wondering thanks guys.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

He sure is a looker! Nice pics!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

jan- yes hes become really aggressive!!! if i stick my face up to the glass he rushes over and attacks RAWRRRRRRRR DESTROY!!!!!! im scared to do my water change tommorow :laugh:

AK - yea they're really cool fish, get one, thats not a bad price but dont get your hopes up because those are probaly low quality and wont look as good as mine... but will still be lots of fun (they grow fast, esp. males, so have a big tank ready)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i dont know about the low quality thing i think they dont know what they really have he has a very kewl red color to him that kinda fades to a gay ass pinkish color and then if i do decide to get the little fella what do they mainly eat( live fish i hope).But yeah maybe you are right just curious thanks again ak


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> well i dont know about the low quality thing i think they dont know what they really have he has a very kewl red color to him that kinda fades to a gay ass pinkish color and then if i do decide to get the little fella what do they mainly eat( live fish i hope).But yeah maybe you are right just curious thanks again ak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but im just saying, if you buy a flowerhorn like that, its rare you find em high quality like mine

the things that make up FH quality are shape, fins, hump, color, flowerline, and pearls.... but even if you have a low quality fish they're still tons of fun

a flowerhorns main diet should be pellets... algae wafers, crickets, worms, bloodworms, krill and shrimp should be snacks.... live fish shouldnt be fed that often (just like piranhas) and when you do feed live fish make sure they're quarantened and stay away from goldfish if possible


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

flowerhorns at stores for 3 bucks a pop are the rejects. for champ bloodline, target bred high grade flowerhorns you'll be spending at least 40-50 on a baby.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hey hyphen, does putting a mirror up for them to get rowdy on increase their hump or something? cause ive noticed that with my guy. i started playing with the mirror with him the last month or so, and his hump is definitely getting mroe pronounced.

a FH for 4 bucks is gonna be low grade, but sometiems you get a keeper. i paid 25 for my guy, and he's nice, but not like shutters


----------

